# webradio mit firefox

## oliver2104

Hallo,

möchte gern mit Firefox Webradio hören.

hab dazu schon das Internet befragt, aber nichts aktuelles gefunden.

Streaming ist prinzipiell kein Problem, kann z.b. YouTube Videos sehen und hören.

bitte um Hilfe

----------

## firefly

eigentlich kein problem. Um welches webradio geht es denn konkret?

----------

## oliver2104

Bin jetzt eher zufällig draufgekommen, dass im Grunde genommen

webradio bei mir auch funktioniert.

das Problem war die Ladezeit.

d.h ich klick irgendein webradio an und der Ton startet nach ca. 2 min

hab eigentlich eine schnelle Internetanbindung (DSL) und YouTube Videos

starten praktisch sofort.

----------

## SvenFischer

sunshine-live.de (webradio->MP3) ist so ein Kandidat, denn da wird ein JW Player installiert (wohl ein Flash Script).

Funktioniert das bei jemanden?

----------

## Josef.95

Falls noch jemanden interessiert  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790225-highlight-webradio.html

----------

## firefly

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> sunshine-live.de (webradio->MP3) ist so ein Kandidat, denn da wird ein JW Player installiert (wohl ein Flash Script).
> 
> Funktioniert das bei jemanden?

 

nein. Konnte aber die eigentliche streaming addresse herausfinden:

http://62.27.26.45:80/sunshinelive/livestream.mp3

----------

